# Navarre Beach - 9 Jan



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

Went out to Navarre Beach yesterday and didn't have any expectations.My girl and I got out there from2:30pm till 5:30. No pics because the camera acted up. Her... 2 slot pomps, 2 barely under slot Black Drum, and a 27 1/2" - 6 lb redfish. Me... 1 slot pomp and 1 slot Black Drum (and a bruised ego from getting outfished by a woman... haj/k). All caught on fresh dead shrimp. It was a little windy, but we had a great time. All fish safely released, so go get'em!


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

went this morning knowing that the fish would be feeding if I could get to them..



got to Navarre Bch at daybreak to find a very low tide and big surf... so I waded with frozen fleas and my best casting equip.. first one rod, then the next.. real tough experience.. big waves sweeping by and often requiring a bounce to keep my head above water..



caught a nice Pompano on the first cast making it a little easier to stay awhile.. caught another fat one in a half hr or so.. then it got slow... found plenty of fleas once the sun came out.. and tried those.. never lost another bait..

gave a quart of fleas to a new fishing friend and brought home enough to replace the frozen ones..



it was still fun... we have dinner of the most fresh variety.. and we made the best of an iffy situation..



fish the south wind when you can.. pay attention to the solunar tables.. and you will catch fish most any trip..



Chris


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Rick and Thegarb & girlfriend glad you got out and Hadsome fun and caught some fish, Next time your out stop by HHT and say Hello would be nice to put a face to a Name Thanks Dwayne


----------



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Dwayne. Thanks. Actually, we did stop by before we went. We picked up some shrimp and frozen mullet. Worked like a champ! :letsdrink

Jason


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I didn't catch a single pomp last year (only tried twice) but I love the way they taste. I will definetly make my way out there this year. Could I get the GPS coordinates to the hole where you caught em? J/K. Tight lines!


----------



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

> *roofordie (1/10/2009)*Thanks for posting. I didn't catch a single pomp last year (only tried twice) but I love the way they taste. I will definetly make my way out there this year. Could I get the GPS coordinates to the hole where you caught em? J/K. Tight lines!


Haha. Check on the east side of the Navarre pier. It's usually a pretty good spot. Incoming tide, dead shrimp, 2 oz. sinker, beer. That's how and where I've caught the most pomps.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah...good spot and that's where the new pier will be at.... 

went out this afternoon....managed only one at the end, when i was getting ready to leave....i was usisng cut gulp..small piece...how big are he shrimp at HHT.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Fishermon (1/10/2009)*yeah...good spot and that's where the new pier will be at....
> went out this afternoon....managed only one at the end, when i was getting ready to leave....i was usisng cut gulp..small piece...how big are he shrimp at HHT.


get the fresh ones at Joe Patties


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great report! I guess that water temp didn't drop very low yet. Maybe I'll have to wet a line or two. I still would have had to keep a fillet or two for dinner. Hope your next trip produces lots of fish too!

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Shows you how much fishing I've accomplished lately due to being at school so much: there's a top end on the pomp slot now? Or just a min limit? Don't want to get myself in trouble, especially with the ever-changing regulations.


----------



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

> *fishingfromagunship (1/11/2009)*Shows you how much fishing I've accomplished lately due to being at school so much: there's a top end on the pomp slot now? Or just a min limit? Don't want to get myself in trouble, especially with the ever-changing regulations.


Here's the new regs (if you haven't seen them): http://myfwc.com/marine/Docs/2009_SaltwaterRegsChart.pdf. 11" - 20" slot for pomps/permit. I think it's the same as last year's. Too much school to fish? I think you need to change your major. ha. j/k.


----------

